# Is 22,000 AED enough?



## Latino76 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I'd like to know your opinion about this.

Is 22,000 AED enough for groceries, entertaining, internet, restaurants, utilities? Is it possible that I can save some money from here.

My company is offering to go there in January and they will pay for my accomodation, medical insurance, car and schools.

We are a family of 4 (my wife + 2 kids 12 and 4).

Appreciate your comments on this.

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You can manage on that, as long as they're paying for the rest, no problems. 

Come and enjoy (But you might want to try to get 2 cars out of them and ensure they're putting you in accom you want, not what they want!)


----------



## Latino76 (Nov 20, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You can manage on that, as long as they're paying for the rest, no problems.
> 
> Come and enjoy (But you might want to try to get 2 cars out of them and ensure they're putting you in accom you want, not what they want!)


Thanks Andy, I'll go there in January and with a real state agent they will help me to find a furnished apartment. What you think are the best areas to look for? We prefer a expat zone. Close to restaurants, supermarkets. My office will be close to the airport.

Thanks


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Are you coming from Venezuela?


----------



## britexpat09 (Nov 22, 2009)

Latino76 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'd like to know your opinion about this.
> 
> ...


Nooooo thats definately not enough, I get all those things provided and am earning minimum 48000pa as a single hairdresser....its about 30 to50 durhams for one drink. Food and clothing is quite expensive too...I would try to majorly negotiate with your employer before coming. Also find out if you pay the bills in the house.


----------



## Latino76 (Nov 20, 2009)

britexpat09 said:


> Nooooo thats definately not enough, I get all those things provided and am earning minimum 48000pa as a single hairdresser....its about 30 to50 durhams for one drink. Food and clothing is quite expensive too...I would try to majorly negotiate with your employer before coming. Also find out if you pay the bills in the house.


Britexpat09, you mean that I need at least 48,000 AED per month?? I'm talking about 22,000 AED / month. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Latino76 (Nov 20, 2009)

We are from Venezuela but we left the country 4 years ago. Are you Venezuelan? Are there a lot Venezuela people over there?

Cheers!!


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

Carefully check that the school allowance actually covers the tuition at the school you'd want your children to attend, otherwise factor in that difference in cost as well. Overall, that seems a little tight for a family of four to me. You could get by I think but I don't know about whether you'd be able to save substantially. So much depends on the lifestyle you want for you and your kids.

Will your wife work at all? 

Groceries might run you 3-4k Dhs/month. Internet 300-400Dhs/mo depending on bandwidth. Utilities maybe 500-700Dhs/mo. Eating out for a family of four at a moderate restaurant would be 200-400Dhs ea time.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

vincetruong said:


> Carefully check that the school allowance actually covers the tuition at the school you'd want your children to attend, otherwise factor in that difference in cost as well. Overall, that seems a little tight for a family of four to me. You could get by I think but I don't know about whether you'd be able to save substantially. So much depends on the lifestyle you want for you and your kids.
> 
> Will your wife work at all?
> 
> Groceries might run you 3-4k Dhs/month. Internet 300-400Dhs/mo depending on bandwidth. Utilities maybe 500-700Dhs/mo. Eating out for a family of four at a moderate restaurant would be 200-400Dhs ea time.


So that makes less than 10k a month even if spending 1000/week on eating out? And you don't think that's do-able? 

Remember that *all *bills will be paid..... So no Utilities, car insurance etc. but yes, OP needs to check that the company will pay the entire school fees.

As to areas, I still think Jumeriah is by far and away the best place to be esp for a family - prob next would be Jumeriah Beach Residence (In Marina), but it's all horses for courses, what I like many other's don't - eg, I wouldn't stay in JBR/Marina, too far from my local!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

if you want to come here to save money then no its not enough.
you will have pennies left over every month.
just do like others do, come here, get you 2 great cars, max out your new credit cards, then leave. lolerbrits


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

*Discretionary costs*



Andy Capp said:


> So that makes less than 10k a month even if spending 1000/week on eating out? And you don't think that's do-able?
> 
> Remember that *all *bills will be paid..... So no Utilities, car insurance etc. but yes, OP needs to check that the company will pay the entire school fees.
> 
> As to areas, I still think Jumeriah is by far and away the best place to be esp for a family - prob next would be Jumeriah Beach Residence (In Marina), but it's all horses for courses, what I like many other's don't - eg, I wouldn't stay in JBR/Marina, too far from my local!


Wasn't creating a budget, just offering a rough idea of the costs of some of the items mentioned specifically. It's the discretionary, lifestyle expenses (for which we don't receive a regular bill), that can add up. So it all depends on whether you want to travel, do things with the family, etc.


----------



## brown_adobo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Latino, it is more than enough if your company is providing for accomodation, car/petrol, education, medical. 

Dubai is basically inexpensive when it comes to food and entertainment. 

Your family will live comfortably with that amount, net. 

Cheers, and enjoy Dubai!

Brown adobo


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

brown_adobo said:


> Dubai is basically inexpensive when it comes to food and entertainment.


Really?

I'm afraid I'd have to beg to differ, Dubai can be relatively inexpensive, but if you enjoy eating out in more mid to upmarket places then it gets terribly expensive!

Esp if you like a wine or two...


----------



## brown_adobo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Andy, alcoholic drinks are indeed expensive, this is due to the limited availblibity where to consume it, Dubai after all is still a muslim country where alcohol is strictly limited to hotels and licensed locations; so i strongly suggest that to get alcohol/wine from duty free and consume/enjoy them at home.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree to dissagree. Thanks and thats all.
Inexspensive and Dubai do not go in the same sentence.


----------



## Arshad Khan (Feb 5, 2009)

Latino76 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'd like to know your opinion about this.
> 
> ...


If your accommodation and kids school fees etc. are paid for than you can have a decent enough lifestyle in dubai for that sort of money. Depending on where you eat out, it is not generally as expensive as Europe and of course fuel is still dirt cheap so running a car is also relatively inexpensive (if you discount the many parking fines you are likely to get!!). Despite the economic downturn dubai still has a lot to offer in terms of entertainment and is also virtually crime free (mainly due to the fact that most of the population is expatriate and can be deported even for relatively minor crimes). I don't think anyone could offer you advise on savings as that would be dependent entirely on your own lifestyle, but i do know of people who get paid less than that and have still managed to put aside a bit.


----------



## idkelvin (Nov 27, 2009)

*cutting in*

hi, sorry that i have to cut into this thread. but im really puzzled as a company is hiring me over to dubai. they are to pay me about DH 10500. Im still waiting for the contract.
But on phone what they said is that accomdation will be provided shared with 2 others in an apartment. and hp bills amd medical bills will be covered. im just going alone. so what im just wondering if the salary will be enough for me to survive and save some money. If dh 22000 like like hard to survive i not sure if i can survive there.. 
Please advise me on what would be a fair deal for me..
Thanks.


----------

